# Teeth



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

My puppy is 17 weeks old now and I haven't seen any of his teeth fall out or any bloody holes where teeth might have fallen out in his mouth. do i need to be concerned?


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't seen any on Daisy either but I'm definitely seeing her adult teeth grow in. Maybe they're hiding them from us??? :suspicious:


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't seen any baby teeth and told the vet he didn't have any yet but she showed me his top two front teeth are adult ones just coming in. I guess he must be swallowing them! I haven't found any and his mouth hasn't been bleeding that I am aware of.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol. I bet my little guy has been swallowing too! That's so crazy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

civano said:


> I guess he must be swallowing them!


Helloooooooooo! We Havenese ain't we?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You rarely notice one anywhere. This having raised something over 20 of them.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

I read that if their baby teeth don't fall out you need the vet to extract them. But because i have no idea whether they're his baby teeth or adult teeth, i don't know whether to go to the vet or not? How can you tell the difference?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your vet will probably want to remove any retained baby teeth at the time of spay or neuter. In the mean time you may even see a double row of teeth, with adult teeth coming in before the baby teeth have fallen out. I wouldn't worry about whether the teeth are baby or adult unless you see a problem with the bite or overcrowding.


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I noticed Daisy seemed to be chewing something. When I got it out of her mouth it was one of her teeth  Yuck!

Yesterday she was spayed & the vet's office called to say she had two retained baby teeth & recommended they remove them while she was asleep.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah gotcha. Thank you! Very helpful info.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

I worried about Lucy not losing her baby teeth. She had 8 canine teeth. The vet removed 10 teeth when we had her spayed. Nothing slows this pup down!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The baby teeth probably are swallowed. I did find a tooth of Truffles that fell out. I still have one molar that came out when I was Brushing Truffles teeth.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

At about what age is this sort of thing supposed to happen? Losing baby teeth, etc. How old is Daisy? How did her spay go?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Truffles lost her baby teeth around six months old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I think Truffles lost her baby teeth around six months old.


I think that's what I remember with Kodi too.


----------

